# how many do you have?



## Iamtracy (Feb 4, 2010)

I've been reading alot on here... well, more looking at the pictures... but anyway... i'm noticing alot of looong signatures!
How many Bettas do you all have??
And, is it me or does it seem to be of popular choice the lighter colored bodies with bright fins as compared to the solids... reds, blues, etc? Is this just personal choice? Is there a reason?


----------



## cbirk (Feb 5, 2010)

I have 4 betas, 2 are Cambodians I think, pinkish with red fins, 1 white and 1 lavender with bits of red in the fin


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

11. They're all in my signature.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I think I have 15 now. I don't really like solid reds and blues.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I just have one, my little blue female Positron. I have lots of other fish, though.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I have...woh 8 lol 3 male and 5 female. My siggy doesnt discribe their colors so here they are. 
Boys: 
Ceasar is a red crowntail with blue marbleing(when i first got him he was a pearl color, now hes red with some blue spots)/
Ares is a red blue multicolor veil-tail.
Sparks is a blonde with a blue sheen veil-tail.
Girls:
Aqua is a blue veil-tail girl
Athena is red blue veil-tail girl
Venus is a red,green,blue veil -tail girl
Terry is a lil red cambodian butterfly veil-tail girl
Nikkii is a red cambodian with a blue spot on her head veil-tail girl

And I'm hoping to have lil babbies in a couple of days


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Deux.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I only have 1 Betta (yellow), am planning on getting 4 more in the near future (green. blue. red and white).

~TPF


----------



## leedea08 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have one Betta. She is a Crowntail, thats pink with red fins. Her name is Rosie.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I have twelve. Soon to have more...  

All in my siggy. I'm not one for regularly colored fish, I like the unusual ones.


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

I have one, just Tofu, a blue male crowntail. I may be getting a female tomorrow, if she's still at the store. I've been staring at her for a while now. Not sure what her color is... she's grey with blue stripes, almost like a zebra fish.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I currently have 11....adults :lol: All on my siggy 

I personally have always been fond of lighter colored/white/albino animals, though I'm drawn to anything unusual really 

My mom, however, is much more fond of the darker colored bettas. So not everyone likes the lighter ones


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

i have 7 all on my siggy 3 girls and 4 boys 
these are their colors
snowball (white ct)
jellyfish (red with green and a little blue)
spike (red fins blue body)
diva ( solid blue)
dazzle (red on the tip of fins green in the middle blue on the body and base of fins)
peaches (solid orange)
bubbles ( solid blue)


----------



## KappaFish (Feb 6, 2010)

I have one blue male Betta in a 1.5 gallon fish tank! His name is Marlin


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I have 10  I don't really like the solid reds and blues, though I have one of both  I prefer them to have some kind of pattern... like butterflies and such. I DO NOT like multicolored bettas the look like someone just threw a bunch of colors together, and they blended=/ I don't know why, I just don't. xD


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't have any right now  My two bettas died last week due to my carelessness. I am thinking about getting a sorority set up in my ten gallon though. Once I clean everything, and get some new gravel of course


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I have two. Reno is my red and blue crowntail male and Pepper is a double tail male (white body with red fins). I have my eye on a cute little crowntail female with the same coloring as Pepper.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oooh, I think you should get her!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Meeeeeee too!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I have 2 bettas. Fire who is a solid red veilt tail and Kidomaru who is a purple and blue veil tail. I plan on buying 2 more. A female named sol or anything spanish and a boy named demyx


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I have 11 bettas  I like to have different colorings, one of each. Haha I have a red butterfly, purple butterfly, red/black metallic crowntail, mustard gas male, marble male, and a light blue/green crowntail. Then 5 girls one red, blue, green ish, yellow, and a mix! Wow I just realized all those colors are in my signature anyway..


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

mine are all in my sig i have 8!
my boys:
Toulouse is a blue grizzle (powder blue fins and frecklie body) Veil Tail
Mr. F has a black body and red fins, hes a Crown Tail
Harold is a solid blue Veil tail
my girls:
Luci is a cambodian butterfly with a black splotch on her left side (she has blue eyes) veil tail
Rathian is black with a blue green shine Crown tail
Ruby is my cambodian with a red face veil tail
Mrs.F is the same coloration as Mr.F she too is also a crown tail
Heidi is a solid blue veil tail

i tend to pick out the ones who get really excited to see me so they pick me  i would LOVE to get one more male but i have been avoiding petco lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've been avoiding bettas too, but it's because it's too cold and snowy to walk to Petsmart. lol


----------



## Jill0 (Jan 8, 2010)

We have six (6) male bettas. They live in two divided / heated / filtered 10g tanks (3 per tank).


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

3 of mine and 63 rescues soon to be up for adoption!


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

As of today I have 3 males & 1 on the way.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I have 19 bettas. 3 females an 16 males. I'm bored so I'll type out all of their colors. I love mutts and weird colored fish.

Fantasia- Wild type (red, blue). male VT
Poseidon- Red, blue, black. male CT
Romeo- Green/brown body with clear fins. male CT
Indy- Mustard gas. male CT
Eclipse- Dark blue with red front fins. male CT
Pinto- Blue and white. male CT
Coral- Red. male VT
Frost- Yellow. male VT
Candi- Red cambodian. female VT
Chanel- Wild type (red, blue). female VT
Picasso- Marble (turquoise, pink, white). male DT
Cupid- Orange dalmatian. male VT
Calypso- Blue butterfly. male HM
Jasper- Red with metallic body. male CT
Mercury- Blue body with orange fins. dragon male delta
Orchid- Silver body with pink/red fins. dragon male delta
Valentino- Purple, blue, white. male VT
Aphrodite- Red cambodian. female CT
Prince- Pink dalmatian. male VT


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

I have 16


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

i think i have ummmmmm.............let me count.................................................................................................................

. . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . .. . . . . .. 11 boys & .................................................... 11 girls ..so 22! OH MY GOD!!!! (just realising how many i got!)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You didn't know how many you had? lol


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

We have three here! Hoping for a fourth!


----------



## SixGunSound (Feb 12, 2010)

I only have a single CT female right now but I'll sooner or later be getting four more for the sorority I'm going to be setting up.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I just picked up a female crowntail today. She's so cute! I named her Ting. So now I have 3.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can you post a pic of her?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Here she is:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ooooh, she's a pretty, bright blue!!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

That second pic is great. Look at that pretty tail. Nice Ting.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

dramaqueen said:


> Ooooh, she's a pretty, bright blue!!


Yeah, that beautiful blue color was what caught my eye at the store. I was looking at others but kept coming back to her. She was also very active in her little cup.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice to see both of you in this part of the forum, Kym and Jeaninel.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OH MY GOSH!!! She's sooooooo stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> Nice to see both of you in this part of the forum, Kym and Jeaninel.


Well, I only have one betta so I shouldn't be here! LOL.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, she's beautiful!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> Well, I only have one betta so I shouldn't be here! LOL.


But for how long? LOL

I don't know how people keep it at one.... :lol:


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

aunt kymmie said:


> Well, I only have one betta so I shouldn't be here! LOL.


Aw, come on now Kymmie, one is all it takes! Besides, you're a mod so you can be anywhere you want! LOL


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That is a gorgeous girl!


----------



## SterlingX123 (Feb 13, 2010)

I just have one.


----------

